# Local Dog Show - Should We Enter?



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

what do they compete in?..


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The entry for Dog shows here in the States close several weeks before the actual show. You better hurry up and enter!  

We also have "just for fun" shows. We call them a match rather then a show. They accept entries up to the day of the match, and are meant for practice. Even at that, it's lots of fun to get a ribbon!

In conformation, they usually divide the dogs by age, so that will control what event you are in. In many places, they combine conformation with hunt tests, obedience, agility and other stuff. It's fun to see all those Goldens in one place. Last Summer I went to the National, there were 4000 Goldens at that single event. WOW!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Obviously its not about the winning... its about doing stuff together with your dog and all the giggles you two can have along the way. If you take it too seriously, that can suck all the fun right out of the experience... for the both of you. Yeah, go on ahead! Just do it! do it! DO IT!

After all, if you don't do stuff with your dog, what's the point, right? Think of it as just another new adventure with Harvey...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> ...Last Summer I went to the National, there were 4000 Goldens at that single event. WOW!


WOW! Where are they holding this event this year? I'd drive pretty far to see 4000 Golden all in one place... I would love the experience! Are gawkers allowed to bring their dogs? Are these things part social event or is the competition so fierce that socializing is frowned upon or is it too cliquish to make socializing much fun?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

monomer, I think it's going to be in Kansas City this year. The rules don't really allow allow non-entered dogs in the competition areas, but with that many doggies, who would know?

It's a really big show. As long as you stay away from the conformation folks, I don't think you'll have any cliquish behavior. Everyone else is there to have fun. It is actually like an Olympic festival. with events going on all around town. The field trials, conformation, obedience and agility will be on totally different show grounds most likely, since they all have different requirements. It normally lasts all week, so people come and go as their events occur. All in all, it's actually a bit of fun. Lots of people camp in their motor homes, so it turns into a big social event.

It you do go, I'm sure the local GR club will appreciate if you volunteer to help run the show. Our club ran it last year, and it requires a lot of worker bees.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmm... well I just got off the phone from my dad. He entered his Jack Russel cross-type thing last year (just for a laugh) and wound up with a rosette saying "Best Bitch"  

I have a feeling they judge on the appearance as much as anything else as they apparently have a category for 'Dog looking most like its owner'! Maybe I DO stand a chance then  

Oh I dunno... it might be a giggle. I'll have to see :scratchch


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

the field trial and wc/wcx portion of the golden specialty this year will be right here in my home town.. we are about 70 miles out of kc.. 
unfortunately they will not have a hunt test.. only the trial and wc/wcx.. 
i will probably run in the trial even though i primarily run hunt tests..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think I'd do it, if only for fun... If you're thinking it's just for fun, you really don't have anything to lose, right?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> monomer, I think it's going to be in Kansas City this year. The rules don't really allow allow non-entered dogs in the competition areas, but with that many doggies, who would know?
> It's a really big show. As long as you stay away from the conformation folks, I don't think you'll have any cliquish behavior. Everyone else is there to have fun. It is actually like an Olympic festival. with events going on all around town. The field trials, conformation, obedience and agility will be on totally different show grounds most likely, since they all have different requirements. It normally lasts all week, so people come and go as their events occur. All in all, it's actually a bit of fun. Lots of people camp in their motor homes, so it turns into a big social event.
> It you do go, I'm sure the local GR club will appreciate if you volunteer to help run the show. Our club ran it last year, and it requires a lot of worker bees.


Now I REALLY want to see this event but unfortunately KC is just a little too far for us to go... Thanks for all the info... Do you have a quick link to a website or webpage handy that'll tell me more?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Paul B said:


> ...they apparently have a category for 'Dog looking most like its owner'! Maybe I DO stand a chance then
> Oh I dunno... it might be a giggle...


Why don't you try taping some floppy brown woolly mitts to your ears and a lump of coal to your nose for the look-alike contest?... I'll just bet there'll be some giggling then


----------



## golddogz (Apr 27, 2006)

monomer said:


> Now I REALLY want to see this event but unfortunately KC is just a little too far for us to go... Thanks for all the info... Do you have a quick link to a website or webpage handy that'll tell me more?


Here is a link for the 2006 National
http://www.kcgrc.org/national_specialty_2006_files/national_specialty_2006.htm

I will be entering Paris in the tracking trial.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I think you should enter and have some fun. When I was 12 I entered my English Setter puppy in a little local show and he won ribbons for tricks and I think the other was for being the whitest dog (he was mostly white with jus a few small black spots, like his Dad the great quail dog, Mack. I still have those old ribbons in my "treasure chest".--and we are talking almost 50 years ago. i say do it, have fun.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck at the Nationals everyone! I can't believe I missed it the year it was in Malibu. That was when I still couldn't miss school for agility. :yuck:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

golddogz said:


> Here is a link for the 2006 National
> http://www.kcgrc.org/national_specialty_2006_files/national_specialty_2006.htm
> I will be entering Paris in the tracking trial.


Thanks buddy... :dblthumb2


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

monomer said:


> Why don't you try taping some floppy brown woolly mitts to your ears and a lump of coal to your nose for the look-alike contest?... I'll just bet there'll be some giggling then



You know what, I like a laugh and I've done some soppy things in my time, but that would be really daft! Yes... I like it! :yes:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Paul B said:


> You know what, I like a laugh and I've done some soppy things in my time, but that would be really daft! Yes... I like it! :yes:


Hey Paul, I want see a pic of this one !!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well I'm sure John Cleese had to get his start somewhere too... I'm just not sure it was at a local dog show...

At a recent fun show in the park I attended, there was a exquisite looking young lady with black hair dressed up as a mouse with the ears, the tail, whiskers and a painted black nose, dressed in black with black gloves and her dog, a dachshund, was dressed up as a piece of swiss cheese (cardboard based with holes for his head, tail and legs)... it really was quite amusing.

Have fun there...


----------

